# Vision Distortion



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there,

My vision is the worst part of my dr, I always have said if I didnt get these symptoms I would be able to get out and about and face things head on in the hope of getting better. These really hinder me in my progress for recovery and just wanted some more insight into it.

Visual Symptoms -

Shaky vision - Feels like I'm looking through a camcorder as I walk around and change direction of sight.

'Fizzy vision' - All one and the same really with the shake, I guess it feels like everything is slightly moving, but I know its not, static vision is I guess the best way of describing.

I have checked my eyes, they have always been like this - require glasses when reading, concentrating however went to Moorfields (eye specialist hospital in UK) and had varied tests, its nothing with my ACTUAL eyes.

I have always had the hunch that is has to do with my brain and signals passed? However its nothing I can be sure of.

No one can see any problems with my eyes, and I have tried to start getting out more, just doing some light jogging to get out the house, get some fresh air and hopefully get fit and kick anxiety but these eye problems hold me back a lot in doing things.

Do I have to just get on with this? Will it be with me forever now?
Does anyone else experience anything like this? 
Has anyone recovered from these visual problems and at what point in the leadup to recovery?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

The only visual symptom I get is visual snow, but I hardly ever notice it to be honest, its most annoying when I wake up but through the day I just forget about it and get on with whatever I have to do.

Everyone is different and you will have different symptoms to me, get rid of the root cause and everything will return to normal.

Good luck!


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

My vision distortion is the only thing that has lingered from my dr. The more you think about it and resist the longer it sticks around. I've said this on this forum a hundred times....the best cure for dr and dp is time. Not meds or doctors or therapy. Time. Give it time. You just have to fight thru the torturious symptoms and eventually they will fade and you will discover ways to accept and ignore. I still feel like I'm looking thru a thin sheet of glass 1.5 years later. If u need to talk let me know


----------



## Clare161 (May 20, 2011)

Timer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My vision is the worst part of my dr, I always have said if I didnt get these symptoms I would be able to get out and about and face things head on in the hope of getting better. These really hinder me in my progress for recovery and just wanted some more insight into it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I suffer from the same thing you mention 'shaky vision'. I have had my eyes checked also, and there is nothing wrong. I dont even wear glasses.
I find it worse under certain types of lights. Do you find this too?

Clare


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

My vision distortion is like I'm looking at everything in 2d, but I get that camcorder feeling with it, too. The times when it's gotten a little better, it seems like my thinking starts to clear up, too, so both my sight and my perception are kind of distorted as one; those moments of both getting a little clearer make it easier for my mind to pick things out, like, "hey, there's the tv," instead of that sense that I'm looking at a flat plane where a dream of a tv is sitting.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Liquid coconut oil helps, but you have to take it daily for at least 6 weeks. Also beta carotene in high doses. Dont get glasses or contacts during your most severe times of DR. I went and got 3 different eye exams in a year and my eye sight was showing deteriorated so I got glasses. Then tried wearing them which caused headaches and worsening of the visual problems. Once my DR lifted, my vision now shows 20/20 again.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Iteresting about your vision deteriorating after the onset of DR. My vision started deteriorating a few years after my DP/DR started. I only wear my glasses for driving and going to the cinema. I find things look less real when I'm wearing them.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I know isn't dr strange? It completely affected me on a physical level.


----------

